
New Delhi Locked Down to Douse Rape Protests - twapi
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324660404578198473010757116.html?mod=WSJINDIA_hpp_LEFTTopStories
======
3825
I fear there are people with a lot of vested interest (yes I am looking at the
opposition parties as cliche as it my sound) in a topic that an ordinary
Indian feels very passionately about.

------
rikacomet
not a technology/business news is it?

and as 3825 said, it has been taken over by hooligans. the culprits were
caught in 24 hours of the incident, there is eyewitnesses, concrete proof, and
brutal nature of the case, on the victim's side. The protest is over the head
now.

besides, calling it a lockdown is wrong, as their is no martial law imposed or
complete shutdown anywhere, only transport towards the city center was shut,
to control the crowd.

